# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Не сохраняется аналитика "Продукция", указанная в колонке "Счета затрат" документ "Ра

## npnibabb

1С:Бухгалтерия 3.0.92.51
Документ "Расход материалов"
Если в шапке документа установить способ указания счета затрат "В списке", не сохраняется аналитика "Продукция", указанная в колонке "Счета затрат". Соответственно , и проводка не формируется.

----------

